
Anonymous releases credit cards for 13 FBI agents - noinput
http://pastie.org/4714784
======
untog
While I agree with open data and that citizens ought to know more about their
government, I'm still uncomfortable with the idea of releasing the home
addresses of FBI agents. What good does that serve? What government
transparency goals are achieved?

This leak doesn't seem to really do anything, except make it look like
Anonymous are desperate for _any_ dirt on the FBI after the UUID incident.

~~~
snogglethorpe
It seems pretty consistent with anonymous's general behavior though, which is
that of a moody 5-year-old...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%27s_a_Good_Life_%28The_Twili...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%27s_a_Good_Life_%28The_Twilight_Zone%29)

------
GHFigs
Do credit card dumps gratify one's intellectual curiosity?

~~~
vyrotek
The CC#s themselves, no. But I do find the topic interesting on a few levels.
It's fascinating sometimes to think about where we are socially and
technologically that enables this sort of thing to happen. By this, I mean the
whole 'anonymous' movement as a whole.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
I have a feeling anyone who touches these, even with a digital 10 ft pole,
will be having a nice chat with suits.

Who would actually use these things??

~~~
wellcrap
i accidentally clicked the link when i was browsing HN newest section am i OK?
is there anything i should do? i immediately closed the window

